# Diesel help! 1.6 turbo IDI high EGT's



## Buggyracer (Oct 3, 2012)

i cant seem to keep my egt's under control. this is in my buggy. 1.6 mechanical TD, 20 PSI, intercooled, head studs, propane, 3" short exhaust, 1.01 mm pump timing. any thoughts or ideas would be appriciated


----------

